# Not the season until...?



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

Doesn't matter what you may be celebrating this time of year, what is one thing that just makes it seem like the season?  

Around here it is Grandma Gordons' sugar cookies that are shaped like little trees with green frosting and a red-hot for the star on top.  Once those come out, it just feels like Christmas for us.  No matter if the tree has been up and decorated, the house looking like Macys puked baubles all over for weeks, it's not Christmas until those cookies come out.  For me it has been that way for as long as I have memories of Christmas, for my wife it is only the past 11 or 12 years.

What is your "indicator" that your particular mid-winter holiday season is upon you?  I don't care if it is Kwanza, Chaunaka (sorry for that spelling), Christmas, Winter Solstic, or some private celebration that has been handed down through just your family contained in scrolls written in Cuneiform.


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

For me it's my first cup of hot cocoa with some homemade Christmas cookies..


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

For us it is hot chocolate with tiny marshmellows


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> For us it is hot chocolate with tiny marshmellows


 
Is there any other way??? Wait I just answered my own question.. Yes, with a dallop of REAL whipped cream..


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

Drac said:


> Is there any other way??? Wait I just answered my own question.. Yes, with a dallop of REAL whipped cream..


 

Yea but the kids love it there way, for adult a little Brandy helps


----------



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Yea but the kids love it there way, for adult a little Brandy helps



And the closer to Christmas, the more Brandy.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 20, 2006)

I love it when my tree and home are decorated for the season.

Makes me feel festive and remind me of how lucky I am to have everything and everyone around me.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lisa said:


> I love it when my tree and home are decorated for the season.
> 
> Makes me feel festive and remind me of how lucky I am to have everything and everyone around me.


 

It is nice when you remember those little things


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> And the closer to Christmas, the more Brandy.


 

Brandy in everyhting is the only way


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 20, 2006)

So by Christmas day, it is just straight brandy?  :rofl:

For me egg nog, family gatherings, temperatures in the 70s (for Lisa), and an empty wallet.


----------



## JasonASmith (Dec 20, 2006)

For me, it's the depression and misery kicking in...which is happening now...My childhood memories of the holiday season are not good, unfortunately...Thankfully I get to see my son and daughter's faces light up when they get their gifts...That(and a large dose of Dr. Beam's magical remedy) take the edge off...Happy Holidays All...


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Yea but the kids love it there way, for adult a little Brandy helps


 


Bigshadow said:


> So by Christmas day, it is just straight brandy? :rofl:


 
Brandy goood...


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> For me, it's the depression and misery kicking in...which is happening now...My childhood memories of the holiday season are not good, unfortunately...Thankfully I get to see my son and daughter's faces light up when they get their gifts...That(and a large dose of Dr. Beam's magical remedy) take the edge off...Happy Holidays All...


 
Here's hoping you get through it all right Jason..Yes, Dr. Beams is a big help..Wishing the best to you and yours...


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 21, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Brandy in everyhting is the only way



A shot or 2 of Drambuie in a piping hot cup of coffee on a cold Christmas day is the only way.:rules:


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> For me, it's the depression and misery kicking in...which is happening now...My childhood memories of the holiday season are not good, unfortunately...Thankfully I get to see my son and daughter's faces light up when they get their gifts...That(and a large dose of Dr. Beam's magical remedy) take the edge off...Happy Holidays All...



Lighten up Jason it's all about the kids.

I have similar holiday memories and choose not to associate with those who have provided them in the past.  A small cozy gathering with the wife and kids is the perfect remedy.......

along with that cup of coffee with Drambuie.:ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually for me it is being out somewhere and hearing someone get angry about some silly thing and use a statement like 

&#8221;For crying out loud it&#8217;s (pick the expletive of your choice) Christmas&#8221;


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> For me, it's the depression and misery kicking in...which is happening now...My childhood memories of the holiday season are not good, unfortunately...Thankfully I get to see my son and daughter's faces light up when they get their gifts...That(and a large dose of Dr. Beam's magical remedy) take the edge off...Happy Holidays All...



Unfortunately this is the case for many people. The holiday's can be a very depressing time. Just remember that you are giving your children good memories and enjoy your Jim Beam. *hugs*


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Actually for me it is being out somewhere and hearing someone get angry about some silly thing and use a statement like
> 
> For crying out loud its (pick the expletive of your choice) Christmas



:lfao:


Oh, I hear ya on that one! lol


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

Shotochem said:


> A shot or 2 of Drambuie in a piping hot cup of coffee on a cold Christmas day is the only way.:rules:


 
That's OK..Me I prefer Ameretto Di Soronno


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 21, 2006)

The tree is put up with the sounds of classic Christmas songs playing, the wine flowing and the annual watching of "Christmas Vacation".

And we bang out over 24 MILLION packages in a day - go big brown!


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

fireman00 said:


> And we bang out over 24 MILLION packages in a day - go big brown!


 
24 Million ??? Go Big Brown Go....


----------



## bydand (Dec 21, 2006)

fireman00 said:


> And we bang out over 24 MILLION packages in a day - go big brown!



Yep, I'd go big brown if I had to deal with 24 million packages a day. :fart:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 22, 2006)

What lets me know it's the xmas season?  The first time I see the Norelco commercial with the little claymation santa riding around on the electric shaver.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

Some of you kept talking about Drambruie and I just had to find out what the hell that was.  So I looked it up on wikipedia and then thought, that sounds good.  So I just went and bought some. 

All I can say is WOW, it is quite good!  Oh and wow, it is pretty expensive, although the conac I bought was a bit more.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 22, 2006)

Go big brown!  If I have to send something valuable, I am certainly NOT going to send it by USPS! In fact, I do not send packages by USPS. 

Go big brown!


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well *TONIGHT* is offically the start of the season as the wife baked some Christmas cookies and a large batch of chocolate chip cookies from scratch..My offers to function as quality control were rejected, go figure...


----------



## bydand (Dec 22, 2006)

I hear you, except I'm eating a chocolate chip as I type.  Christmas cookies are tomorrow so I plan on being front and center as they come out of the oven.


----------



## Drac (Dec 22, 2006)

bydand said:


> Christmas cookies are tomorrow so I plan on being front and center as they come out of the oven.


 
YES...It's gonna be a LONG 8 hr shift...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

It is not the season until we get an ice storm. Oh wait wrong thing to be waiting for.  

It is not the season until:

1) I have been asked to leave a place while being over polite to people trying to askt hem to move so I can leave the place, and then I get so frustrated I either pick them up and move them, or just walk through them after may attempts and no responses or negative responses.

2) I get the late phone call from a plant or from someone working second shift or over the holiday trying to get something that just cannot wait until after the holidays are done to deal with it. So then you make multiple emergency calls trying to find someone else who is willing to answer or return a phone call. 

3) A get together with exteneded family to exchange gifts. The nieces and nephews are given their presents and the smiles and enjoyment.


----------



## Shotochem (Dec 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Some of you kept talking about Drambruie and I just had to find out what the hell that was.  So I looked it up on wikipedia and then thought, that sounds good.  So I just went and bought some.
> 
> All I can say is WOW, it is quite good!  Oh and wow, it is pretty expensive, although the conac I bought was a bit more.



Its  worth every penny.  It even goes well on the rocks. :ultracool

Its my favorite holiday cheer.  The rest of the year single malt will do.


----------

